# Foiled Mahi Mahi



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is another recipe for Mahi Mahi that my husband just loved. He is not a fan of fish but he likes this fish.
Enjoy! Debbie

FOILED MAHI MAHI 







4 to 6 MAHI MAHI; Fillets.
OLIVE OIL
PARMESAN CHEESE; To Taste.
3/4 teaspoon(s) OREGANO
1/2 teaspoon(s) CUMIN
1 teaspoon(s) PAPRIKA
1/4 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
1/2 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
1/8 teaspoon(s) SALT
4 to 6 sheets ALUMINUM FOIL
_____

Mix together oregano, cumin, paprika, pepper, garlic powder and salt.
Drizzle a little olive oil on to individual sheets of foil.
Place mahi mahi on foil, turning over fish to coat all sides of fish with oil.
Sprinkle seasoning mix over fish.
Top fish with parmesan cheese to taste.
Fold aluminum foil into a little packet and place on BBQ and cook for about 10 minutes or bake in oven at 350 degrees for about 10 minutes or until fish is totally white and flakes easily.
_____


----------



## simplicity (Jun 3, 2008)

Mostly I eat fish or seafood, rarely beef or pork.

Thanks for the recipe.  It looks good!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Mostly I eat fish or seafood, rarely beef or pork.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe. It looks good!


 
You are welcome. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2008)

Could I use any white fish for this?  It sounds great but... I doubt Safeway will have MAHI.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Could I use any white fish for this? It sounds great but... I doubt Safeway will have MAHI.


 
Yes, any white fish will do. I have seen Mahi Mahi in my Safeway so maybe you will too. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2008)

I just might grab some fish tonight.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I just might grab some fish tonight. Thanks for the idea!


 
You are welcome! Enjoy your meal. Debbie


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks delicious! thanks for sharing!LC


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Looks delicious! thanks for sharing!LC


 
Thanks LC...I hope you enjoy it as much as my family does. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Thanks LC...I hope you enjoy it as much as my family does. Enjoy! Debbie


 I plan to pick some up on Wed, when we go food shopping.  
LC


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I plan to pick some up on Wed, when we go food shopping.
> LC


Great! I hope you enjoy the fish. Debbie


----------



## camillia ward (Jun 3, 2008)

it does look good i will have to try it myself


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

camillia ward said:


> it does look good i will have to try it myself


 
That's what I like to hear. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

Mahi-mahi is the most prevalent fresh fish in our area - it is called Dorado in Mexico. I will certainly try your recipe very soon. (Had your great simmered sesame chicken recipe last night and it was great.) Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 4, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Mahi-mahi is the most prevalent fresh fish in our area - it is called Dorado in Mexico. I will certainly try your recipe very soon. (Had your great simmered sesame chicken recipe last night and it was great.) Thanks!


 
I did not know that they were called Dorado in Mexico. Thanks for letting me know. I'm glad you liked the chicken.

Has everyone seen this recipe for Mahi Mahi I posted awhile ago? This one is really good also.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/sweet-savory-grilled-mahi-mahi-46566.html#post619657


----------

